

Don Draper doesn't carry anything - Kluny
http://rocketships.ca/blog/don-draper-doesnt-carry-anything/

======
johnhenry
That's funny -- I've recently been thinking the same thing and making some
headway on the subject. Perhaps we could start a list of products and services
that are making this a reality? Bitcoin and Google Wallet allow us to make
payments easily with phones. Services like Own Cloud and Android Web Key allow
us to set up personal clouds that we can access from our personal devices.
What else is there?

~~~
Kluny
Google Glass, obviously, though in the future. And syncing Dropbox with my
Android phone and Mac eliminates both SD cards and connecting cables. It still
blows my mind that Dropbox is actually reliable, as well.

